# tell me wat u ppl think..?



## MkCrazy21 (Nov 12, 2003)

i got a nissan sentra B13 proud of it!!!!! well my car is burgandy red wit blk r1 spoon wheels.. with r1 exhaust... basics.. here comes my question.. i got sponsored again so money isnt issue.. ima get an sr20det.. but i want to make it twin turbo.. ppl say anything is possible so wat do u guys think?? and how much.. the color.. ima go wit gunmetal paint job wit carbon fiber hood.. and b13 tsuru headlights.. they f***n tight.. carbon fiber lip.. custom interior... ps2.. dvd... navigation... on star so my car dnt get jacked... and if it does.. ima get it back.. u know the works...ima stay all jdm no body kit.. brand new suspension.. wat do u think??? koo or naw??? send u ppl pics when its done let me know to where.. but should i stay wit the spoons wit the new paint job or go wit 18 all around but still blk..?? the concept is gunmetal and blk... wat u guys think.. win a few awards?? its goin to b quick and show!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wow, looks like you got one major project ahead of you heh. good luck with it

only real thing i can comment on that, is the onstar..........get LoJack........better.....unless you really need the option to press a button, say Home, and have on road phone calls


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmm, sounds like a good project car, even though I had quite a difficult time uhm, reading your post. 

If you wanna go fo show, check out the member rides section and contact the Sentra showman, 1CLNB14..he's a got a B14 though but hes gone into and won several shows already. 

You can also scope out all the other cars at the members rides section and get many ideas from those displayed there or start clicking on the links on various members signatures to get a glimpse of their vehicles.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn i wish my b14 would get sponsered

but then again, who would sponser my stock ass sentra.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

By the way, you posted the same topic in two different sections (B13 section)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like you have quite the project ahead of you.

Gunmetal/black is a good color scheme, but you may want to add a touch of red (under the hood, the calipers) just to set it off a bit.

Also, don't neglect the interior. 

Remeber a well rounded, and most importantly, CLEAN car will do well at most car shows.

Good luck!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

It sound like u have a big ass project a head of u but its all good it will all take time good luck! and when its done i want to see send me some pics at [email protected] and once again good luck! o yeah its true u should at a bit or red to it! it would make it look good l8er


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

MkCrazy21 said:


> should i stay wit the *spoons* wit the new paint job or go wit 18 all around but still blk


Honestly, I had a hard time reading and _understanding_ your post but after reading it again...SPOON rims on a Nissan Sentra? :wtf:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

even though they are spoon we have the same bolt pattern and they are suppose to be light as hell but since its a nissan you should have gone nismo rims... for the twin turbo idea, if you do get a set up it will be pointless cuz it will take forever to spoul up and actually get boost.. and it will be too much weight... the sr20dets only run T3 and it they aren't gonna spoul to 3-3500 rpms.. a twin turbo set up on most cars is pointless cuz its a lot of extra weight.. thats why when most people get like supras or 300zx tt they since to a bigger single turbo and gain a lot more from it.. some of the fastest supras are converted to single turbo... even the tri-turboed supra doesn't even come close to a single turbo..... even though i know skylines have tt's on their gt-r.... good luck with the project though it sounds like it should be a phat ride


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Biturbo is a possibility, but a simple cost/benefit analysis shows that it's pretty pointless when you can get MUCH more power for MUCH less money out of a single-turbo setup. 12s are easily possible with a T28 upgrade, which pretty damn fast. Upgrade from there to a T3/T04 hybrid setup and really, the sky is the limit, especially in the featherweight B13.

Twin turbo in the classic sense is not real sweet, since each turbo would be getting a _pulse, pause, pulse, pause_ input, which isn't real cool. Unless you had a gigantic manifold which took the four exhaust ports, Y-ed them to 1, then back to two, the turbos will not be getting very smooth input.

Secondly, as mentioned before, the lag will be ridiculous, even with small turbos. Doubling the number of turbos and doubling the turbo size are NOT the same thing. Keep in mind there's a given amount of loss from the friction in the turbo itself. Also, intercooling a twin turbo setup could be problematic, especially if you're keeping the stock front bumper. The final problem I see is simply cramming all that piping and nonsense into the engine bay of the B13. Turbo setups are already packed in as it is... I can't imagine effectively doubling the amount of piping in the system.

I don't mean to rain on your parade, and if you can pull it off, more power to you, but there are much better ways to make lots and lots of power with less complication and less cost.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

all hail jesus, err. i mean samo. 
dude. let your sponsors point you in the right direction. how exactly did your car get sponsored anyways? :showpics:
PICS OR SHENS!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> all hail jesus, err. i mean samo.


Fair enough. Maybe I came off a little too strong. I'm not trying to discourage the project in any regard. In fact, I more than encourage anyone to do whatever they like to their ride. I simply am trying to help by sharing my knowledge of cars in order to help him avoid many of the pitfalls that people hit when starting or escalating their projects.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh, im serious. no disrespect.
i was referring to your post which hit RIGHT ON!! everything you said was relevant and true. good info.... almost 'godly' 

HEY, i still want pics of this (so called) sponsored car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright, sweet. Just checking, ya know. I have been accused of hammering on the new people a bit much in the past  ...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

samo said:


> Alright, sweet. Just checking, ya know. I have been accused of hammering on the new people a bit much in the past  ...


i gotta agree on this one :showpics:


----------

